# More pics for baby Jade fans. :)



## TLI

I LOVE the last picture. :lol:


----------



## rcj1095

Okay, her draggin the Texas Toothpick and that last one are killin me. She is a scream. What a dollbaby. I'll tell you what, I'd like to get my hands on your nails girl!!! What beautiful, natural nails you have. I love our new little Jade, Teresa. She's just heavenly.


----------



## avbjessup

The last picture is absolutely priceless!!! What a darling little wee baby!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Okay, the last pic is priceless! She is sooooo darn cute!!!
What a lucky girl you are Teresa.  I just love her.


----------



## MarieUkxx

I love her she''s just so tiny!


----------



## MarieUkxx

I love the pic with the bully stick, she's so small compared to it but she still loves it.


----------



## huskyluv

There's the little angel! Someone likes her bully sticks! The last pic is just too cute.


----------



## ahra1284

i am in love with jade, i keep showing my coworker these pics i can't help it!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

she definitely a lucky girl to be with you...she's tiny and so adorable!!..


----------



## Brodysmom

Could she be any cuter?! I don't think so!!! She is just a DOLL. I love the last picture too. 

So do you have to pet her with ONE finger?! She's just so little! I think Brody's head is small, but hers is TEENY TINY! 

Brodysmom


----------



## pam6400

Teresa, she is a DOLL. The toothpick is bigger than her. I love to look at Jade's pics. Last night I showed my husband and I think he fell in love again. Please keep posting the pics of her.


----------



## lynx8456

What a great little gal. She has some priceless expressions.


----------



## sakyurek

She is adorable.


----------



## indy's mum

I love her trying to drag the bully stick... its so huge compared to her!


----------



## TLI

Thank you ladies!  We couldn't be any happier with our new baby. She's so much fun! Watching her carry those chewies is a riot! She doesn't let them being bigger than her slow her down one bit. Determination! I love it!

Robin, funny thing. I used to chew my nails when I was a kid. One day I decided that I wanted long nails and vowed to never bite them again. I was able to break the habit, and they've been long ever since. The grow so fast that I have to cut them frequently. And they are very hard. I'd love to have you give me a manicure. Mani's and Pedi's are so relaxing.


----------



## TLI

Brodysmom said:


> Could she be any cuter?! I don't think so!!! She is just a DOLL. I love the last picture too.
> 
> So do you have to pet her with ONE finger?! She's just so little! I think Brody's head is small, but hers is TEENY TINY!
> 
> Brodysmom


It's funny you ask that cause we were just commenting on that today. The kids said, Mom, we can't really pet her very good. You can only use one finger. :lol:

I know what you mean, L, C & G have such tiny heads, but Jade's is sooooooo minute! It's the size of a small strawberry. She is basically all head right now too. The kids said she reminds them of those "Bobble Heads." :lol:


----------



## Adrienne

sHE MAKES MY HEART mELT xoxo


----------



## cajunmom

Jade is such a doll, and that pic with the bullystick is too cute, its bigger than her


----------



## TLI

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Brodysmom

TLI said:


> It's funny you ask that cause we were just commenting on that today. The kids said, Mom, we can't really pet her very good. You can only use one finger. :lol:
> 
> I know what you mean, L, C & G have such tiny heads, but Jade's is sooooooo minute! It's the size of a small strawberry. She is basically all head right now too. The kids said she reminds them of those "Bobble Heads." :lol:


That's so funny! I was imagining what it would be like to pet such a small being!! So cute!! Sometimes I am still amazed at how little Brody's head is. I just can't imagine his head the size of a strawberry!!

So do you think you'll ever train her to potty outside? Just wondering as I can't imagine taking her out in the grass. She'd be swamped and probably totally overwhelmed. So will she be an indoor pottier? Are your others? Just curious as to how you handle that with such tiny babies.

brodysmom


----------



## avbjessup

Wow...tiny little head! T, you need to post some more pics! I miss little Jade!!


----------



## TLI

Brodysmom said:


> That's so funny! I was imagining what it would be like to pet such a small being!! So cute!! Sometimes I am still amazed at how little Brody's head is. I just can't imagine his head the size of a strawberry!!
> 
> So do you think you'll ever train her to potty outside? Just wondering as I can't imagine taking her out in the grass. She'd be swamped and probably totally overwhelmed. So will she be an indoor pottier? Are your others? Just curious as to how you handle that with such tiny babies.
> 
> brodysmom


It's kinda funny to pet her. It's kinda similar to petting a hamster. :lol:

Brody is a little fella', so I can imagine his head is small.  He's a very handsome little guy too. 

I trained them all on potty pads, but they potty in the back yard too or when we go on walks they potty on every blade of grass. :lol: If she takes to being outside, I'm hoping she'll do some of her potties out there. 

I try to make sure I let them all be dogs. Sometime with such wee ones it's hard to think they would enjoy all of that doggy stuff. But mine love it. They roll in the grass, roll on worms, chase each other all over the back yard, etc. Gia is quite the comic too. We were walking one day and they were sniffin' the edge of someone's driveway, and she decided to take a leap in their ditch, of all places. And it was full of water. She was on a harness and leash, so I was right there to grab her. She does some crazy stuff. :lol: 

I hope that Jade will not let her size slow her down. She's quite spunky now. I hope it doesn't wear off as she leaves the puppy stage. 

I would say Lexie is the least adventurous of the 4, and Chance is the more shy reserved guy. I look forward to seeing how Jade's personality develops. 

I have to wait a few more days before taking Jade out in the back yard because she just got her last puppy series shots, then I'll have some pics to share of her first adventure in the grass. 



avbjessup said:


> Wow...tiny little head! T, you need to post some more pics! I miss little Jade!!


I know! It's so wild to see such a tiny almost 15 week old pup. You'd never guess her to be over 6 weeks old in size. But her spirit and will is that of her age (and then some, lol). It's just to cute to watch.


----------



## TLI

It was so weird how the evening that I brought her home her ear started drooping. They have both been straight up since she was very young. I called her Breeder to tell her about it, and she said she has had it happen many times that a pups ears will droop almost immediately after going to a new home. She said it is from the stress of the move. I had never heard that. I always heard that it was due to teething. She said that their ears will droop when they are teething, but when they leave with perky straight up ears, and they droop within hours of going to a new home, it's just from the stress of the adjustment. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Brodysmom

She is the cutest thing I've ever seen. I just keep looking at her pictures.  I love her little droopy ear. She looks so tiny in her big 'ol huge playpen!! ha! 

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095

That playpen looks like a football field for her. I love the droopy ear. She is the cutest little thing I've ever seen. Look how she's sleeping off of her bed, OMG, too adorable. You've done good girl!!! She's an angel!!!


----------



## avbjessup

I just can't stand it!!!!!!!!! I need to come visit you and see her in person. She is the cutest darn little thing I've ever seen!!!!! The pic of her flopped out of her bed is too much!! 

Lily's ears drooped when we were in FL. I attributed it soley to teething (she was about Jade's age) but it may have been stress from the new environment. Interesting!


----------



## Rosiesmum

How cute is she 

Barbara x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Awwwwwwwwwwww...................She is precious! I love the last photo - what a cutie. She is a gorgeous chi with lots of spunk. We're all very happy for you (and jealous too).


----------



## TLI

Brodysmom said:


> She is the cutest thing I've ever seen. I just keep looking at her pictures.  I love her little droopy ear. She looks so tiny in her big 'ol huge playpen!! ha!
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you Tracy!  It's so funny to watch her hop around in her big ole' playpen. :lol:



rcj1095 said:


> That playpen looks like a football field for her. I love the droopy ear. She is the cutest little thing I've ever seen. Look how she's sleeping off of her bed, OMG, too adorable. You've done good girl!!! She's an angel!!!


Thank you Robin!  Watching her you'd think she is trying to play football. :lol: She whisks all over in there. That was so funny to see her head hanging out of her bed. She was really snoozin'. 



avbjessup said:


> I just can't stand it!!!!!!!!! I need to come visit you and see her in person. She is the cutest darn little thing I've ever seen!!!!! The pic of her flopped out of her bed is too much!!
> 
> Lily's ears drooped when we were in FL. I attributed it soley to teething (she was about Jade's age) but it may have been stress from the new environment. Interesting!


Thank you Ann! (Is it spelled Ann, or Anne?) You are welcome to come see her any time. 

Isn't that funny!?! I had never heard about the ears drooping from stress. But since her breeder bred Chi's for 20 years and has seen it happen so many times from a move, I have to believe there is some truth to it, ya know?



Rosiesmum said:


> How cute is she
> 
> Barbara x


Thanks Barbara! 



BellaLina's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww...................She is precious! I love the last photo - what a cutie. She is a gorgeous chi with lots of spunk. We're all very happy for you (and jealous too).


Thank you!  You ladies are so kind. She is a spunky little booger for sure. She wiggles and squirms all over the place. :lol:


----------



## ahra1284

you know i'm a fan of jade but let's see pictures of your other babies!!! i miss them!


----------



## TLI

My Mommy took me out in the back yard today. Boy is there some neat stuff out there. I had fun chewing on the grass. I even did my potties out there. YAY!


----------



## TLI

ahra1284 said:


> you know i'm a fan of jade but let's see pictures of your other babies!!! i miss them!


Awww, thank you! I will get some up very soon.  They have been happily taking a break from Mama's camera. :lol:


----------



## michele

I want one just like her .Adorable
Michele


----------



## N*T*M*4U

awww...she's a cutie....jade is a good girl!!


----------



## catalat

she is so teeny tiny..and such a stunner..I love jade already!


----------



## TLI

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## rcj1095

Yours look so huge next to her, which in of itself, seems virtually impossible. She's a true love honey. I could stare at her (and all yours) forever. I adore the ear flop. She is just amazing. You really did good girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What did she think of the grass? Mine love it now and beg to go out with the "big" ones.


----------



## sakyurek

New pictures yay!Thanks for sharing she is adorable!


----------



## Fern's Mummy

I love her colouring and markings, sooooo nice  She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## TLI

*Thank you all for the sweet comments! *




rcj1095 said:


> Yours look so huge next to her, which in of itself, seems virtually impossible. She's a true love honey. I could stare at her (and all yours) forever. I adore the ear flop. She is just amazing. You really did good girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What did she think of the grass? Mine love it now and beg to go out with the "big" ones.


Isn't it crazy how big they look next to her! 

She loves the grass! She wanders all over out there. She seems to take to just about anything with no problems. I'm so happy that she's such an easy baby girl.


----------



## Sergeant Pepper

Teresa, am a Jade fan from day one. She's such a cutie!


----------

